# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Сценарии и программы мероприятий > Спектакли, сценки, конферанс >  В гостях у трех поросят.Детский праздник

## Чара

Всем привет!Пока все сидят в кустах,выложу-ка я фотографии с праздника"В гостях у трех поросят"студенческого театра"Дети папы Карло"и спектакля "Три поросёнка!О.Емельяновой.
Куклы ростовые и перчаточные-авторские,мои.

----------


## МАКСИМКАА

ой какие куколки очень классссные

----------


## natali2ko

> Куклы ростовые и перчаточные-авторские,мои





> ой какие куколки очень классссные


куклы супер.Чара поделись из чего,а главное как делала головы   куклам.

----------


## Neffy

:flower: Молодцы, девочки! Прекрасное настроение, отличные атрибуты! Удачи Вам! Побольше бы таких специалистов в своём деле! :Ok:

----------


## Чара

*natali2ko*,это все из папье-маше...и большие головы-маски и перчаточные.Комбезы тоже я сама-из бязи,посадила на подкладку,чтоб не мялось...Потому что это-студенты филиала вуза,надо чтоб недорого было и эффектно...А костюмы скоморохов-это не я шила,это нам шила женщина,у которой театр моды.Перчаточных я делаю обычно на основе из пластилина,лепишь образ,потом обклеиваешь папье-маше,вставляешь патронку в голову...почти классический способ.Но кто не умеет лепить,можно для простоты и небольшой шарик надуть,обклеить папье-маше,потом на нем нарисовать глаза,нос,рот-тоже ничего смотрится,если сделать аккуратно.
*Neffy*,спасибо.Но девушки как раз не профессионалы,а самодеятельность,хотя-молодцы.Детям очень нравится с ними играть...
*МАКСИМКАA*,спасибо.Куклы-маски имеют успех у публики,даже просто на улице,даже не знаю почему...вроде и на ростовых все уже насмотрелись...может разгадка как раз в эксклюзивности или это папье-маше так привлекает?

----------

